# Patronenfilter Bau (Schwerkraft)



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2006)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Hier eine Skizze über meinen Patronenfilter in Schwerkraftversionden ich in einer Woche anfange zu bauen. Vielleicht kann mir einer verraten wie ich von den 110er KG Rohren an meine UV Lampe (TMC ProClear 30Watt) gehen kann. Würde mich sehr über verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.

*MFG*


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2006)

hi,

leg nen bypass... ansonsten ist der durchfluss zu hoch ,,, ich lass bei mir max. 5000l pro stunde durch..

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2006)

Hallo Maurix,

die UV-Lampe sollte immer druckseitig angebracht sein! D.h. du solltest sie nach der Pumpenkammer einbauen und wenn möglich trotzdem im Bypass, da die UV-Lampe den Durchfluss immer etwas mindert.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2006)

Hallo Jürgen B!

Leider kann ich mir das nicht richitg vorstellen wie du das meinst. :?   
Kannst du vielleicht eine Skizze machen?

Danke

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Hallo Maurix,

ich meinte damit, daß die UV-Lampe in die Leitun von der Pumpe zurück zum Teich soll!
Ich hab mal deine Skizze etwas umgezeichnet, damit Du siehst was ich meine.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Hi Jürgen B!

Vielen Dank für die Skizze.

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2006)

Kein Problem!
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit helfen.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2006)

hat jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für die Patronen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2006)

Ralf Rupp schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für die Patronen?



Schaum 200x100x10cm bestellen und selber schneiden und bohren   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2006)

Moin Gemeinde!

Heute kam das BoFiTec und ich habe mir die nöttigen PVC-U Teile bei Sprick abgehollt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

Habe es soweit fertig, wobei noch ein paar Änderungen anstehen wie z.b. 110er Abgang oder wenn ich es schaffe ein 110er Sammelrohr.  Muste alle Zwischenstücke mit der Gehrungssäge abschneiden (hinten im Bild).


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

hi,

sieht ja schon ganz gut aus.... was ich vermisse, ist der abgang... ich habe meinen filter so ähnlich aufgebaut... hatte als untere Verrohrung 50mm, was sich aber im nachhinein als zu wenig rausgestellt hat... jetzt hab ich die 50mm rohre in ein 110mm sammelrohr geführt, jetzt funzt es... vorher ist der filter immer übergelaufen, weil die wassermengen nicht rechtzeitig weg kamen. nur so als tip, bevor du ans verkleben gehst.

gurß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Habe es soweit fertig, wobei noch ein paar Änderungen anstehen wie z.b. *110er Abgang* oder wenn ich es schaffe ein 110er Sammelrohr.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

siehste Maurizio, 

nimm das Ernst.  :!: 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Rainer, holly1357!

Ich habe den 110er Abgang und das 110er Sammelrohr ja auch schon hier liegen, nur noch nicht angeschlossen.   Muss eh warten bis mein IBC am Montag kommt um genau sagen zu können ob vielleicht eine Reihe ab muss. Werde dann morgen Abend die fertige Konstruktion vorstellen.  
Aber trotzdem Danke das ihr mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht habt.  

Danke und

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

Neihein, 

da bringt dir das T-Stück gar nix. 

Du brauchst eine Sammelrohr aus DN100. 
Also eine 100er Leitung, wo die ganzen Leitungen mit den Patronenrohren einfließen. 

 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Rainer!

Ich habe das schon verstanden wie du das meinst, nur geht das bei PVC nicht. Habe mit Heinrich darüber schon ausgibig diskutiert.

*Du meinst es so!*






*Ich kann es aber nur so machen! Der rest währe bei PVC pfusch*





Danke und

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

Nein Maurizio, 


SO: 







das rote ist die Sammelleitung DN100. Von der Sammelleitung machst du die Abgänge zu den Patronenverteilern. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2006)

Habe gerade gesehen das es PVC T-Stücke gibt in 110x50x110.   
Aber irgendwie komisch das der Heinrich die nicht hatte.





Und warum baut er alle Filter so? Mit 75er Abgang   .





Wobei ich auch vorher schon verstanden wie du es meinst. 

Danke und

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2006)

Hallo meine Freunde!

Mein IBC ist eben geliefert worden.   8)

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2006)

na dann mal los, 


aber












mit 100 Sammelrohr.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Rainer!

Fange erst morgen an zu basteln. Musste heute erstmal draussen ein bissen helfen und vorbereiten.  

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Koi Freunde!















@Rainer:Ist das so OK? Kann es aber auch so machen wie auf deiner Skizze. Währe kein großer aufwand, würde "nur" an Patrone verlieren.






Danke und

MFG

Mauri


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2006)

... nochmal bearbeitet.

Musste ein paar Stücke weg nehmen, denn im IBC ist so ein kleiner Wulst.





Gruß,

Mauri


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2006)

hallo!

Habe mal alles zur Probe in den IBC gstellt (noch nicht verklebt).








Muss den IBC noch 70cm in die Erde eingraben. :cry:
(Bis zum ende vom Schild)





P.S: Könnt ihr die Bilder sehen ??? Ich sehe nähmlich kein einziges.  

Gruß,

Mauri


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Maurizio, 

ich seh die Bilder alle. 

Jetzt paßt die Verteilung.   

Beim Anschluß zum Austrittsflansch keinen Bogen, sondern ein 100er T-Stück setzen, dann hast du das Überlaufrohr auch schon fertig.   
Verstanden?


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Rainer!

Ok, kein Bogen dafür T-Stück.  

Danke und

Gruß, Mauri


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Mauri,

beobachte deinen Bau auch schon die ganze Zeit. Bin ebenfalls gerade dabei einen zu bauen. Ich mach es allerdings komplett aus HT Rohr. Ich bekomme 45 Kerzen hinein, musste jedoch meinen Abgang an eine Seite und nicht in die Mitte legen. Werde auch mal ein paar Fotos schießen und einstellen.

Viel Spass weiterhin beim bauen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2006)

Heiliges Posaunenrohr! Ist das eine übele Angelegenheit mit dem PVC verkleben. Auch wenn man es draußen verarbeitet stinkt es wie die Hölle.

Aber ich hoffe das dass alles mal ein ende nimmt! Was ich aber zum Glück nicht glaube, sonst hätte ich nähmlich nichts mehr zu tun.  

Gruß Mauri


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Heute habe ich den Filterschacht gegraben, ........... 5m³ Erde  .
*
Das ist ein Freund von mir!*  




*Germans Next Bau Model* 8) 




*ICH, HÖCHST PERSÖHNLICH*    *Leider hat es nur geregnet*  








*LxBxT 2,40x1,00x1,00*





Gruß Mauri


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2006)

*Ich habe alles nochmal überarbeitet!
LxBxT 2,65x1,20x1,40*









*Insgesamt habe ich in zwei Tagen 6,1m³*  *Erde da rausgehollt.*





*Werde jetzt doch eine Bodenplatte und Wände aus Beton machen.*


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2006)




----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2006)

schaut sehr massiv aus  bin schon mächtig gespannt wie's weiter geht


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute!

Habe heute ausgeschalt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

nur mal so ne Frage Maurizio: 

Wo sind die Durchführungslöcher? 

ich seh da irgendwie keine.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hi Rainer!

Ich habe noch keine gemacht.  

Unser interner Heizungsbauer macht mir Kernbohrungen. 

Wollte erst mal die Rohre legen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

ah, na dann is gut.


----------

